# who is coming to Vermont this year?



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

i live here, so its easy for me to get to the show. i travel all over all summer to other states along the coast looking for some vw action. come here to our state and have some fun with us. we have awesome scenery, some fun stuff planned and lots of good people with cars they have worked very hard on for some time,who also go out of state all summer to represent. come join us for a weekend. it'll be worth it. see you guys at dustoff, staggered and sowo in the meantime.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

My gf and i went the past two years and have loved it both times. We brought more ppl last year who now cant wait to go either.  show is a nice get away and also get to see the cars we love seeing. Definitely will be out there this year.


----------



## Dezgti (Jun 7, 2012)

Going to try and make it as long as work doesn't get in the way


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

My boyfriend and will be there, we are both volunteering. Really fun show :thumbup:


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

BUMP... 

COMON PEOPLE! WHOS COMING!!!???? BLOW UP THE WOLFSGART THREADS! WOOHOO!!!

I'll be there... probably the only Mini there but we'll see


----------



## vwgurl1985 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Making the trip to Wolfsgart*

I am traveling up from the Capital district with friends for the first time! Looking forward to it and want to explore Burlington with my friend who is heading there this fall for college.  excited for sure!!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

vwgurl1985 said:


> I am traveling up from the Capital district with friends for the first time! Looking forward to it and want to explore Burlington with my friend who is heading there this fall for college.  excited for sure!!


Trust mw your friend will have a hell of a time...I did! still do!:beer::beer:


----------



## Blujett18T (May 14, 2010)

Wouldnt miss this show. Its getting close


----------



## summit1986 (Jan 27, 2012)

Last year was amazing! 

Wouldn't miss it for the world.


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

Worth the drive from Philadelphia pa? I'm currently laid off, was thinking about a road trip.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Slam-Hog said:


> Worth the drive from Philadelphia pa? I'm currently laid off, was thinking about a road trip.


Yup, we have ppl from PA every year, they say its one of their favorite shows. Plus have you ever been to Burlington before? well worth the trip:thumbup: and the beer... oh baby most breweries per capita in the US :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## CLP76 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thinking about rolling up from Baltimore. Worth it?


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, worth it. Great location. Lots more food options this year. Magic Hat (brewery) also??

Weather looks great. Improving every year!

I will be there. Might bring two cars if I can get the wife to drive the Cabriolet.

Might also bring trailer of MK4 and MK1 parts.... we will see.

Steve


----------



## DVoultep (Oct 13, 2010)

99% going to make the trip from queens ny with the gf. Still have to plan out the hotel tho...


----------



## BrynAppe (Mar 20, 2011)

DVoultep said:


> 99% going to make the trip from queens ny with the gf. Still have to plan out the hotel tho...


The show reserved blocks at a few hotels. There are a few rooms left at the holiday inn, the deadline is past but if you move quick they might honor the discount. Just left them know you're with wolfsgart, good luck!


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Plus.... Vermont has the highest number of breweries per capita AND the best brewery in the world (2013).

http://www.brewersassociation.org/pages/business-tools/craft-brewing-statistics/breweries-per-capita

http://www.wcax.com/story/21234743/mivt-worlds-best-beer-brewed-in-vermont

Or... and there is a cool VW/german car show. :beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> http://www.wcax.com/story/21234743/mivt-worlds-best-beer-brewed-in-vermont
> 
> Or... and there is a cool VW/german car show. :beer:


Opened this link expecting to see The Alchemist because of their Heady Topper, find out that Hill Farmstead is up there. Now don't get me wrong Hill is a great brewery but Heady is ranked number one beer in the world on multiple sites/rankings/publications/ect. Never seen hill as number one before.

Ahh regardless still great beer!

Oh and a great show :beer:


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

As of right now, we are planning on coming up. Yes, I have been to Burlington. My parents have friends there. Haven't been there for about 15 years though. 

Anyway, what does a ferry cost, and are they low rider friendly?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Slam-Hog said:


> As of right now, we are planning on coming up. Yes, I have been to Burlington. My parents have friends there. Haven't been there for about 15 years though.
> 
> Anyway, what does a ferry cost, and are they low rider friendly?


www.ferries.com 

Not so much be ready to grind or you can take the bridge in Chimney Point or go all the way up and around through the islands


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I ll take the bridges. Taking the ferry was just for entertainment purposes.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Slam-Hog said:


> Thanks for the info. I ll take the bridges. Taking the ferry was just for entertainment purposes.


I would imagine you're taking I-87, if so you can take ext 20 to rt9 north to 149 to RT4 North, take ext 2 take 22A north to rt7 north then all the way to Burlington. Fastest way from the Albany, NY area. 

Dont speed to much too much on 22A and DO NOT speed in Vergeenes. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

lol I don't speed, too worried about bumps.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

> DO NOT speed in Vergeenes.


Vergennes, VT on RT22A. The speed limit essentially goes from 50 mph, down a hill, to a 25 zone with the cop sitting at the bottom. Cemetery will be on your left as you head down the hill... cop will be on the right in a dirt parking lot.

He will be parked here: 44.159756,-73.262265


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> Vergennes, VT on RT22A. The speed limit essentially goes from 50 mph, down a hill, to a 25 zone with the cop sitting at the bottom. Cemetery will be on your left as you head down the hill... cop will be on the right in a dirt parking lot.
> 
> He will be parked here: 44.159756,-73.262265


Very nice Steve!


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Wolfsgart 2013

Had fun at Bag Rider's BBQ. Good seeing new and old faces.

So many nice cars there that I was slightly motivated to head home and clean the car a little... in the dark. Got some 20 second exposure (f5.6 / iso 800.... probably means something to a photographer) of the car. Not quite in focus, but I think it is pretty neat.


----------



## cheapnslow (Jul 28, 2013)

If you're coming here from out of state, please don't douche up our state. I was sitting in traffic behind a lowered blue r32 with cali plates today, saw the driver get out and begin to harass the driver of a ford focus next to him by banging on his window and trying to pick a fight. Didnt even have time to pull out my phone to catch his reaction as a colchester cop was pulling up. Turned out pretty funny.


----------

